# locale Problem [gelöst]

## michael_w

Hi,

ich hab seit kuzem ein Problem mit der Lokalisierung. Vorher war alles mehr oder weniger deutsch. Jetzt ist mein Gimp englisch und in Thunderbvird zwar alles deutsch, aber die Datumsanzeige in den emails ist im engl. Format. 

Zur Vorgeschichte; diese Woche war mein System hin und ich konnte nicht mehr booten. Mittels einer Install-CD und chroot habe ich es wieder hinbekommen. Seit dem hab ich das locale Problem und ich weiss nicht so recht wo ich ansetzen soll. 

```

gauss ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Dec 2009 06:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile berkdb bzip2 cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cuda cups cupsddk cxx dbus dga dri dvd dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gui iconv ipv6 isdn isdnlog jpeg kde lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vhook vorbis webkit x264 xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

gauss ~ # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

 

Hm.. , wie schaut den ein 

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen
```

aus?

Wenn die Einträge korrekt sind, dann bau die locale doch mal mit einem 

```
# locale-gen
```

neu.

Danach sollte zumindest ein 

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

oder ein reboot gemacht werden,

ändert das was?

----------

## michael_w

Naja,

```

gauss ~ # grep -v ^# /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

```

sieht so schlecht nicht aus, imho. Allerdings bringen ein (vorher locale-gen ausgeführt) 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 bzw. ein reboot keine Besserung.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> sieht so schlecht nicht aus, imho.

 sehe ich anders...  :Wink: 

Dir fehlt die 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

in der /etc/locale.gen

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sieht so schlecht nicht aus, imho. sehe ich anders... 
> 
> Dir fehlt die 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

genau das wars, ich danke dir.

----------

